

Flickr is about to sell off your Creative Commons photos - tortilla
http://www.zeldman.com/2014/11/29/flickr-is-about-to-sell-off-your-creative-commons-photos/

======
greenyoda
This issue is currently being discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8674342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8674342)

